# What is This Bug?



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

I think I now know why killing off my lawn with glyphosate is attracting birds...

I just saw one of these suckers on my driveway. I only noticed him because I was picking something up off the ground and it caught my eye. Just like looking at stars in the night sky, once I saw one I saw tons of them.

Very distinctive markings. About the size of the end of a Q-Tip. Is it a type of beetle? A weevil?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@AndyS hunting billbug.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/HYG-2502-12
Info from Ohio State


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks so much, @Spammage and @Factor !!

These things sound pretty tricky to deal with! Since I killed my yard they're just trotting around aimlessly... Any idea how best to manage them?

I could spray bifenthin where they're walking and then either something like bifenthrin or GrubEx on the lawn? Reseeded 2 days ago, so unsure of interactions between new seed and insecticides...


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Not sure I would put anything on the lawn but water currently.

In May you might try Merrit 
https://www.domyown.com/msds/Merit_0.5_G_Label_.pdf
or 
Acelepryn (Better for Bees)
https://www.domyown.com/msds/Acelepryn_G_Label.pdf

Grub Ex is simular.

Yes spray them with Bifin IT if you want. You could spray the boarding concrete. So if they walk out the get some..
https://www.domyown.com/msds/Bifen_IT_Label1.pdf

You can put down Nematodes as Biologic
https://www.domyown.com/orcon-beneficial-nematodes-million-nematodes-gcr7m-p-12401.html

Option 3: Biological Control-Parasitic Nematodes
The entomophagous nematodes, Steinernema carpocapsae, S. glaseri, and several Heterorhabditis, have been used to infect billbug larvae in the laboratory and in small field trials. These nematodes, as well as other strains, can be purchased and used on a small scale. It is highly recommended to contact a insect parasitic nematode supplier before you plan to use them. This will allow the producer to select the best species and/or strain for billbug control and provide you with fresh nematodes. The best efficacy has occurred when the turf is watered prior to application of the nematodes, the nematodes are applied late in the day (to avoid direct sunlight), the nematodes are immediately irrigated in after the application, and the turf soil is kept moist for 10 to 14 days after the application.

The birds are most likely eating them and the seeds.. 

Why the reno? Did the yard up an die? Wondering if Billbugs was a factor..


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Factor said:


> Why the reno? Did the yard up an die? Wondering if Billbugs was a factor..


@Factor - this is such an incredibly helpful response. This sort of freely-given expert advice is exactly what I was hoping for when I joined The Lawn Forum a few weeks ago.

Before replying to this I clicked out and contributed to the forum based solely on this amazing response. Thank you!!

So, yes, the yard partially up and died when we came back from vacation a couple of weeks ago, but I already had concluded that I was going to kill the whole thing and start again based on the the fact that the landscaper who installed our KBG sod also seeded with pasture grass and killed the very lawn I'd paid for. The KBG has been dormant for 2 months even with irrigation, but one section I was able to scrape back to bare dirt just with my fingertips, and that's the area where I'm seeing the billbugs.

Really hoping they don't start to munch on the new seedlings if they germinate in a week or two!

An incredible response - thank you again!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

AndyS said:


> Factor said:
> 
> 
> > Why the reno? Did the yard up an die? Wondering if Billbugs was a factor..
> ...


Well I wouldnt say I am an expert..  I am just a regular guy like you. I am glad to help. I belive we are all here to help each other. The world over. We must start caring for our neighbors.



> I was able to scrape back to bare dirt just with my fingertips


 this is a sure sign of insect damage. Its called a Pull test.. If you can pull up the grass in chunks not good. Sounds like you had or have a insect problem.

I found this https://www.domyown.com/merit-05-insecticide-granules-p-301.html?keywords=seed&search_for=questions#questions
Q
Merit Granules on a new Hydro Seeded lawn?

Can this product be used on a new Hydroseeded lawn? My lawn was seeded about three weeks ago and I dont want to harm it if i use this product.

A
*Merit Granules are safe to apply to any type of newly seed. The manufacturer stated that since it is an insecticide it will not harm lawns.*

You could put down the low rate of acelapryn or merit after your first cut to be safer. OR spray bifen IT at billbug rate.

For sure next spring I would hit those bugs hard in may.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Just so you know the domyown.com folks are incredibly helpful as well. I for sure can recommend them if you need items.

I am a customer of theirs. I don't work for them I am an IT guy.

Keep us posted. There are some waaaaayyyy smarter people than me here..


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Factor said:


> *Merit Granules are safe to apply to any type of newly seed. The manufacturer stated that since it is an insecticide it will not harm lawns.*
> 
> You could put down the low rate of acelapryn or merit after your first cut to be safer. OR spray bifen IT at billbug rate.
> 
> For sure next spring I would hit those bugs hard in may.


Just one more great find - thank you! I'm all over this... The Merit will give me extra protection for now. We normally get cooler at this time of year, but the heat is sustained right now.

You're clearly a knowledgeable guy... plus you choose to go out of your way to help others... A massive thanks!! I'll definitely keep this thread updated!


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Update: I spoke to Syngenta and they said that nicotinoids would not interfere with the mode of action of Tenacity / mesotrione, but that organophosphates would. That gives plenty of options for pest control, but also clearly puts some other products 'off limits'.

Syngenta has the best technical support ever. It may seem like an expensive buy but it's a bargain when you factor in how far the product goes plus the excellent technical support.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

AndyS said:


> I spoke to Syngenta


Did they recommend one of their products? Yes, I have heard their support is good.

Acelepryn G (Better for Bees)
https://www.domyown.com/msds/Acelepryn_G_Label.pdf
Is a Syngenta product. In the spring I am switching to this. Since it better on the bees.

Not many organophosphates around any more. I dont belive any of the product I spoke about were.

I the seed germinating? I forgot its KBG maybe another week or so..


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Factor said:


> AndyS said:
> 
> 
> > I spoke to Syngenta
> ...


So, the great thing is their tech support are tru techies, so they don't try to sell, which I like.

I looked at three almost identical looking BayerAdvanced products in Lowe's and two included imidacloprid (one with fert) but the other one was trichlorfon.

No grass yet I believe. On a neighborhood golf outing and you can't imagine how many people have come up to me to say something like "Hey, your grass is all yellow. When are you going to fix it?"


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Update:
I applied imidacloprid about a week ago to the lawn and followed up with bifen on the concrete driveways and paths were I see them walking. About a week later and their population seems to have decreased dramatically, but I still see one or two walking about on the concrete, whereas the bifen seems to be kicking the butt of any other insects that come into contact with it, such as crickets

New grass is coming up, so I hope these critters disappear completely or I may have to consider another app...


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Question:

Since I applied imidacloprid last week is there any reason why I couldn't double down with a bifenthrin granular (e.g. Ortho) this week?

I'm still seeing a few of those bill bugs and I'd like to kick 'em while they're down...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. Imidacloprid will mostly deal with the larva/grubs.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

g-man said:


> Yes. Imidacloprid will mostly deal with the larva/grubs.


Thanks @g-man - I have bifen sprayed on the concrete surfaces where the billbugs walk so I really didn't know which product was effectively reducing the population. Time for bifen on the lawn :thumbup:


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Just picked up 3 bags of the Ortho Bug B Gone (bifenthrin) and used a small window of time to try to spread it on the lawn.

Complete disaster.

There was moisture in the first two bags and the product had all clumped up. I spent 30 mins trying to break up the clumps in the hopper but it still clumped and blocked either the gaps or the space between the gaps and the impeller countless times.

It this spread very unevenly. I hadn't opened the last bag, so that will be going back. Boycotting Home Depot for the rest of the year. They don't even try to store this stuff out of the weather :evil:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I wasn't aware they sell a dry product.

I think most of us use the liquid version.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

g-man said:


> I wasn't aware they sell a dry product.
> 
> I think most of us use the liquid version.


I guess it's debatable as to whether it's actually dry :lol:

Unfortunately I used my 4 gal Ryobi sprayer for the gly, given how many gallons I had to spray, and the replacement hasn't arrived yet, hence granular was my only option.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Triple rinse it. You don't need a new one. Fill it with water, take the nozzle off and run water thru the hose for a few minutes. Shake and dump the water and repeat.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

g-man said:


> Triple rinse it. You don't need a new one. Fill it with water, take the nozzle off and run water thru the hose for a few minutes. Shake and dump the water and repeat.


Thanks for the advice. I've been scared to try it since I saw that Ryan Knorr video where he killed his grass by mistake.

I've already ordered a new Ryobi 4 gal. But I'll triple rinse it and try it on a test spot... Maybe on my neighbor's weeds :lol:


----------

